# Please help. Got some blood results back



## candice13 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello fellow support group.

I went to the doctors to see what was taking so long. I guess they either lost my antibody test or they forgot to order it. They took my blood today. They did give me back some of the other results

FSH 4.1
FREE t3 3.90
FREE T4 .99
TSH 3.960 last TSH 3 months ago was 4.82
A1C 5.3

The nurse stated that everything looked good so far????

I also have half a uterus and one ovary. Would this effect my levels? Would I be considered "the gray area"?

My antibody results will be in next Wed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

candice13 said:


> Hello fellow support group.
> 
> I went to the doctors to see what was taking so long. I guess they either lost my antibody test or they forgot to order it. They took my blood today. They did give me back some of the other results
> 
> ...


Candice...................; I am so glad you got these results and I pray that you also got the ranges?

If you do have the ranges, could you please repost the results and the ranges?

Different labs use different ranges.

Glad they did the antibodies also.


----------



## candice13 (Sep 29, 2011)

Here are the ranges

FSH 4.1(0.7-11.1mIU/ml)

FREE T3 3.9(1.8-4.70PG/ML)

FREE T4 0.99(0.89-1.76)

TSH 3.960 (0.400-4.000 mIU/ml)

A1C 5.3 (4.5-5.7 g/dL)

Let me know what you think. I will post antibodies when I get them next week.

Thanks Andros explode


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Your TSH is a bit high. New range should have a max of 3.0 and you exceed that. FT3 is decent but your FT4 is a little low. Are you on medication? Are you on medication with T3 in it?

Your TSH and FT4 follow each other in an opposite manner and yours are doing that. When your T4 levels are low your body puts out more more TSH as a call for more T4. I would feel bad with a TSH as high as yours but I have never had a FT3 as good as yours!! How do you feel?


----------



## candice13 (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Northernlite,

I have been soooo sick. Some days I can not get out of bed. I have bad carpal tunnel, my whole body is swollen, I had lost 20 fom last Nov to Jan, and have gained back 30 in the past two months. I go through spurts for up to weeks at a time. In the morning as soon as I wake up I try to make a bowel movement that starts with constipation, diarrhea and at times I vomit. I feel like I am hung over all the time, but not drinking. My thraot feel like someone is choking me and my voice is horse. They did find some nodules through and ultra sound 5 weeks ago.

I am currently not on any meds yet. I had to show up at the Dr. todya b/c after 5 weeks they kept saying they were waiting on the lab. I guess they lost my antibody, so I gave more blood today. I just want to be better, I have a little one feel I am missing out on his little years.

I like the forum, make me realize I am not the only one. Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

candice13 said:


> Here are the ranges
> 
> FSH 4.1(0.7-11.1mIU/ml)
> 
> ...


Those are some interesting thyroid lab test results. 3.2 is mid-range on the FREE T3 so you are a tad above that. But not by much.

1.32 is mid-range on the FREE T4 and clearly you fall below that level. That is not expected unless the patient is on T3 replacement med which would drive down the FREE T4.

Then we have a TSH that is very high in the range given. Plus we all know that the majority of us feel best @ 1.0 or less and AACE uses 0.3 to 3.0 as the accepted range for TSH.

So, when you see this and put it all together, you have to think it odd.

Which leads me to those antibodies. There are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies and immunoglobulins to the receptor sites which could cause the numbers to look like this.

Don't know much about the FSH but you can read about it here:
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/fsh/tab/test


----------

